# ~1967 19’ Aluminum Crestliner Norseman mod



## alldaysit (Aug 12, 2018)

Well, I found this site years ago and modified a 14’ Alumacraft into a bass fishing boat. I’ll post some pics of that up shortly. I had a child and want to enjoy the lake in different ways now. As I was looking I decided I wanted a Lund Pro-V Bass but at $50,000 I won’t be able to afford that until the house is paid off! So in the meantime of 25 years, I started researching for larger deeper aluminum hulls I could essentially do the same thing to as I did the 14’. I found many and purchased what I believe is a 1967 19’ Crestliner Norseman. It’s 88” wide and has high sides perfect for my young daughter to play inside safely. My mom bought it cheap (anyone have divorce experience as that’s what I’m in the process of currently lol). It came with an EZ Roller trailer, spare tire which we used on the trip home, 115 Mercury which I believe is a 1976. 

I will be demoing the interior and copying Lund’s model 1975 Barron layout I believe. I do want to pull Wakeboarders, skiers, and tubing for years to come. The hull is rated for a 125 and I may keep an eye out for one looking into the future. This is a big water hull and I wanted this. The bow is 48” deep. It’s rated for 8 people. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 12, 2018)

I do like the vintage items on this boat. Does anyone know if there is a market for them? I would imagine there is. I may remove most of them and sell them, including the windshield. I sold the vintage windshield off that Alumacraft I modified for $440. I paid $500 for that boat and trailer. My brother and I call it the $60 boat. Here it is now.






























I made my own Shallow water anchor system for cheap using 3/4” conduit. I welded a flat plate on the end for using it as a push pole as well. The center rod locker will hold a few 8’ rods as well as a number of others. We fill it up. The livewell is a plastic utility sink cut down to fit into the boat. Works awesome keeping 5 fish alive all day. The boat however is just too small for me to safely bring my young daughter out in. I think she would be ok, but I want a safe stable fun ride to enjoy with her for years to come. 

So I will be documenting my modification over the next 6 or so months on the new hull. I pressure washed the entire outside that is why the paint is missing in spots. I will be repainting it one of Lund’s new paint scheme layouts. I am fond of the light blue color for some reason ever since I seen Trackers new blue a few years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh, the Mariner 25 with my 250lb brother, me and all our gear will hit 19mph. The SE 200 hydrofoil really helped get it to plane out better. My tach says 56-5700 RPMs so I could probly pitch down one but at this point who cares. I did put an onboard two bank on this boat as well. Overall, the jump from a 14’x62” wide to 19’x88” wide shall make one heck of a big difference. Can’t wait to get it cleaned up, modified and on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 12, 2018)

Removed the seats and extra boards tonight.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 12, 2018)

Congrats. That Crestliner is a great design. 

The floor looks like it could be 1x redwood decking? 

I may have misunderstood, but are you thinking of selling the windshield of the new-to-you Crestliner? I don't understand and think you might regret it later.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 13, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Congrats. That Crestliner is a great design.
> 
> The floor looks like it could be 1x redwood decking?
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but are you thinking of selling the windshield of the new-to-you Crestliner? I don't understand and think you might regret it later.



The floor is that composite decking that doesn’t rot. I don’t know how old it is but it may have been the first version of it. 

I am thinking of selling the windshield. I’m afraid to modify it to be a walk through design. I want a front deck area and will most likely sawzall out a considerable portion of the front cap area. I may also change it to a single console. I am hesitant to do that though even though the space that two consoles take up is considerable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 13, 2018)

alldaysit said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. That Crestliner is a great design.
> ...



Aw, I get it. Your talking about a major remodeling. I look forward to following your project. Post lots of pic's.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 13, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> alldaysit said:
> 
> 
> > LDUBS said:
> ...



Yep, that’s my plan. Here are some rough ideas:













So that’s the baron which would be fun for all purposes, but the Pro-V bass layout is great for fishing up front I feel:











The main console in the Crestliner is pretty far forward so that may force me into copying the Baron layout. I think if I take out the passenger console I can have a suitable front deck, rear deck/livewell/fuel/storage/battery storage/etc and a good sized main floor area. It would be awesome to take this rig on camping trips. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Aug 13, 2018)

Your boat is a great design. I really liked the look of it. 
When the weather gets rough or cold, having a windshield and a deck are very handy. The value of that boat will definitely decrease if you remove them. 

If your heart is set on an open bow, your best bet might be a different boat.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 13, 2018)

ppine said:


> Your boat is a great design. I really liked the look of it.
> When the weather gets rough or cold, having a windshield and a deck are very handy. The value of that boat will definitely decrease if you remove them.
> 
> If your heart is set on an open bow, your best bet might be a different boat.



Thanks. I understand that. I bought it at the bottom of the value barrel and don’t plan on reselling it. I couldn’t find another larger aluminum hull for less than 7k or so with an open bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 13, 2018)

I was looking at the pic's again. Just curious. Why is a 2x4 U-bolted there right in from of the axle? Or, maybe I'm looking at it wrong. 

It is a great boat. I recommend you spend some time making sure of your remodel plans. Maybe even use it in its current configuration. Once you start cutting it is going to be tough to go back. Whatever you decide, I look forward to following your project.


----------



## ppine (Aug 14, 2018)

I am starting to like the idea of two permanent seats in the bow for the helm and a passenger, and then leaving the rest of the boat open. Deck chairs can be used most of the time depending on the amount of passengers. It is a great asset for a fishing boat to be able to move around the cockpit easily. I mosty stand up when trolling anyway.

If I didn't already have a welded fishing boat I would might be out looking for one like yours. It has a coolness factor and they do not cost much.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 14, 2018)

*"If I didn't already have a welded fishing boat I would might be out looking for one like yours. It has a coolness factor and they do not cost much."*

I was thinking almost the exact same thing. 

I agree on keeping it open but I think Allday wants to use it for family water sports as well as fishing. Back-to-back seats are good because they can have decent storage under.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 15, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I was looking at the pic's again. Just curious. Why is a 2x4 U-bolted there right in from of the axle? Or, maybe I'm looking at it wrong.
> 
> It is a great boat. I recommend you spend some time making sure of your remodel plans. Maybe even use it in its current configuration. Once you start cutting it is going to be tough to go back. Whatever you decide, I look forward to following your project.



I have no idea what they had going on with this trailer as far as the planks go. I haven’t had it in the water yet, but it looks like I could walk from the tongue to the axle on the trailer. I’ll be working on it again tonight so I will take a few more pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akboats (Aug 18, 2018)

I really like this idea you have. lots of space to fish from and really stable.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 22, 2018)

akboats said:


> I really like this idea you have. lots of space to fish from and really stable.



Thanks! I can’t wait to keep working on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 22, 2018)

I put the top up tonight! It is a Great Lakes water bonnet. It appears to be from 1977. It’s in darn good shape yet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Aug 23, 2018)

Your boat is cool. Paint it and use the hell out of it.
You do not want to lose the utility of that windshield and the cover. Maybe add some side curtains.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 23, 2018)

ppine said:


> Your boat is cool. Paint it and use the hell out of it.
> You do not want to lose the utility of that windshield and the cover. Maybe add some side curtains.



Thanks. I put the top up and thought the same thing. This boat is awesome. Maybe I will make the windshield into a folding windshield and just sawzall out the front and make a nice casting platform upfront. Leave the windshield and consoles in place. Then install a rear deck, chairs, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Aug 24, 2018)

I fish for trout and kokanee mostly which are cold water fish. I am on my boat more in spring and fall than in the summer. The Jetcraft has a walk through windshield, top and side curtains. On colder days the sun comes through the windshield and the side curtains and acts like a solarium. It provides a lot of wind protection and is amazingly warm. 

The only down side is that for trolling at low speeds the boat blows around more in the wind since the canvas acts like a sail. The fish don't care and still get caught with all of that extra movement.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 24, 2018)

*"The only down side is that for trolling at low speeds the boat blows around more in the wind since the canvas acts like a sail. The fish don't care and still get caught with all of that extra movement."
*

Kind of exciting by yourself heading into a brisk breeze when you get a back-to-back, the boat is being blown around into a tight U-turn, one fish is flopping around tangling up the net, and you are trying to land a second fish.


----------



## ppine (Aug 25, 2018)

What LDUBS said. My dog is my most dependable fishing partner.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 26, 2018)

You think this platform would be large enough for the front the boat? If I leave the consoles and make the windshield an open one, this bad boy would be a fishing machine. I'm debating on making it a completely flat front deck. I am liking the idea of moving the horn to the very front. I could just add a piece of trim and some support for a chair if I want one in the future. I bass fish all day without one and don’t need one currently, and if I’m walleye fishing I’m not sure I have a need to be on the bow. 

This area NOT IN RED is 7’ wide and 4.5 feet from windshield to bow. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 27, 2018)

I think you are on the right track. I would definitely try to retain the existing consoles and windows. You might consider raising the new front deck 9" to a foot or so above the existing floor. That would give you a little more room. 

So, instead of the current bow deck you would have a walk-through window with a step up to a raised deck -- for fishing. Kind of like the concept in the pic below except you would have a wider gunnel up front, which I think is a good thing for structure as well as potential under gunnel storage. You might consider adding a coaming. This is a popular design these days. If you can pull it off I think it would look good and give your boat the functionality you are looking for.


----------



## ppine (Aug 28, 2018)

How many people are you trying to fish at once?
I think it would be a mistake to try to modernize this boat by removing the forward deck and building a casting platform. 
What makes the boat special is the closed bow. Fishing boats were made this way for hundreds of years. In rough weather it is what you want. 
You can take green water over the bow and keep it out of your boat. 
If you really want a bass boat, sell this boat and buy one.


----------



## alldaysit (Aug 28, 2018)

ppine said:


> How many people are you trying to fish at once?
> I think it would be a mistake to try to modernize this boat by removing the forward deck and building a casting platform.
> What makes the boat special is the closed bow. Fishing boats were made this way for hundreds of years. In rough weather it is what you want.
> You can take green water over the bow and keep it out of your boat.
> If you really want a bass boat, sell this boat and buy one.



I agree. I however do not want a bass boat, I want a bass boat layout and I think I’m willing to settle on the multi-species style layout. I had an 86 Ranger and loved it, but I want something that is multi functional and fun to spend time with friends and family. 

My plan now is not to cut out the bow after analyzing this process with you all, but most likely add marine plywood covered in carpet with trim around the outside on the bow to prevent stuff from falling off the boat when I’m on the front deck. Add a seat assembly if I want one, trolling motor with recessed pedal and a hatch or two. 

That way everything stays the same, but it adds to the functionality of the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Feb 23, 2019)

Getting some work done this weekend! It’s been a while since I posted, but I’m moving on with life and it feels good. Spent an hour or so painting tonight, I look forward to doing it all day tomorrow. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Feb 24, 2019)

I have a 19 foot tin boat with an open bow and a walk through windshield. 
It is handy to land the boat on a dock by stepping off the gunwale at the bow. 
I use the area for a cooler for fish. 
It is good for landing on a beach. 
Otherwise I don't go up there much at all. Everything is operated from the stern when fising. 
In rough weather spray comes over the rail, lands in the open bow and goes out the small scuppers. 
If I take any green water, it will have a hard time exiting the boat before the next wave. 
A closed bow and a windshield is much safer.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 24, 2019)

Glad to see you back. What you have is among my favorite boat styles. 

Before you were thinking of some major modifications. Are you still thinking of opening the bow? I tend to agree with Ppine that it is pretty nice the way it is, especially with the hinged windshield and bow hatch. But of course, it needs to meet your needs not mine. Haha

New paint looks great. Hope to see more as things progress.


----------



## alldaysit (Feb 24, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Glad to see you back. What you have is among my favorite boat styles.
> 
> Before you were thinking of some major modifications. Are you still thinking of opening the bow? I tend to agree with Ppine that it is pretty nice the way it is, especially with the hinged windshield and bow hatch. But of course, it needs to meet your needs not mine. Haha
> 
> New paint looks great. Hope to see more as things progress.



Thanks all. I am thinking of keeping it OEM. I’m going to do some more painting this afternoon and I will update with pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Mar 11, 2019)

Before:






After one coat:






I’ve gotten two more coats of red on since these photos were taken. I have one more coat of white, then some black detail work to do. Looking forward to getting the painting done. I won’t be able to finish this entire project until the winter of 19/20. I have to move and remodel an existing place and get a small business launched in the next several months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alldaysit (Mar 11, 2019)

Anyone know how to remove the accessory holder from these boats? I whacked it with the dead blow hammer and the whole boat shook and the accessory holder/trim piece didn’t move. I think it may be glued in place but I didn’t look underneath it to see if it was bolted yet. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppine (Mar 25, 2019)

Good color choices. I like to paint boats. 

Some people, like those over on the Northwest Aluminum Boat site think all painting should be done by professionals, or better yet professionally wrapped. Its a fishing boat.


----------

